# Business Innovation and investment visa 188(a)



## RAVB (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone ,

I am planning to apply for the Business Innovation and Investment 188(a) Visa as I meet the requirements for the State of Victoria. Can someone please let me know what are the time-frames for this visa to be granted once state sponsorship is obtained ? I am a South African National , currently living in India.

Thank you.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

RAVB said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Business Innovation and Investment 188(a) Visa as I meet the requirements for the State of Victoria. Can someone please let me know what are the time-frames for this visa to be granted once state sponsorship is obtained ? I am a South African National , currently living in India.
> 
> Thank you.


I think it has the top most priority. ... I think it is like an investment proposal which can generate opportunities for the locals..


----------



## RAVB (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you for your prompt reply.... is there a time-frame for the Visa to be granted? or rather the maximum time within which a decision is reached?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

RAVB said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply.... is there a time-frame for the Visa to be granted? or rather the maximum time within which a decision is reached?


If your paperwork is in order then its just a matter of few days..


----------



## RAVB (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you very much Chiku2006 , that is very encouraging.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

RAVB said:


> Thank you very much Chiku2006 , that is very encouraging.


I would still encourage you to visit www.immi.gov.au to check out complete details.


----------



## Fontadg (May 29, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> If your paperwork is in order then its just a matter of few days..


Hi, chiku2006

What are PCC and CO? 

I have just been invited to lodge visa application and am preparing for it.

Tks


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Fontadg said:


> Hi, chiku2006
> 
> What are PCC and CO?
> 
> ...


Police Clearance Certificate and Case Officer


----------



## Fontadg (May 29, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Police Clearance Certificate and Case Officer


Thank you vm!


----------



## RAVB (Mar 26, 2012)

how many business innovation and investment 188(a) visas were issued in 2014 in Victoria ? any idea where i can get this information?


----------



## Fontadg (May 29, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Police Clearance Certificate and Case Officer


By the way, did you use a migrating agent or do documents/procedures by yourself? 
Fyi, I did mydelf and sent all documents to Adelaide last month.


----------



## gillanup (May 2, 2016)

RAVB said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Business Innovation and Investment 188(a) Visa as I meet the requirements for the State of Victoria. Can someone please let me know what are the time-frames for this visa to be granted once state sponsorship is obtained ? I am a South African National , currently living in India.
> 
> Thank you.


hi there,
i ve submitted eoi for 188 visa subclasson feb2016 for nsw sydney.My investment & other documents & tie ups with aussie company are all ready but as i see online this has not been even seen by aus authorities in eoi acc,so when its likely they review this.?

reply is appreciated
Thankyou.


----------



## kapla88 (Nov 2, 2016)

gillanup said:


> hi there,
> i ve submitted eoi for 188 visa subclasson feb2016 for nsw sydney.My investment & other documents & tie ups with aussie company are all ready but as i see online this has not been even seen by aus authorities in eoi acc,so when its likely they review this.?
> 
> reply is appreciated
> Thankyou.


Hi any news on your application?


----------



## cremebrulle18 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi me too is applying visa 188. Have you been assigned a CO?


----------



## shereen2017 (Feb 3, 2017)

for visa 188 business innovation, do you have to show evidence of possessing 800K$ of assets for all states?
can I get a link to requirements needed for each state?

Thanks


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

shereen2017 said:


> for visa 188 business innovation, do you have to show evidence of possessing 800K$ of assets for all states?
> can I get a link to requirements needed for each state?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. the 800K is a DIBP requirement for this visa. You have to met the DIBP requirements before any State requirements, although those may be the same.

Look at the "Business Innovation Scheme" drop-down section for what evidence you need to provide: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ional)-visa-(subclass-188)-document-checklist

Individual State requirements are the same or higher - for example NSW requires 800K for regional areas and 1.3M for Sydney: http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/58738/188-Business-Innovation-Stream.pdf

You'll have to dig around on the individual State websites, and they will always require at least 800K, but you can find those websites through the links in the "Before you apply" part of this page: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/188-


----------



## shereen2017 (Feb 3, 2017)

what about entrepreneur stream?? do they only require 200K as transferrable proof of fund?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

shereen2017 said:


> what about entrepreneur stream?? do they only require 200K as transferrable proof of fund?



DIBP requirements:

_*Entrepreneur stream
*
You must:

​ be under 55 years of age, although a state or territory can waive this requirement if your proposed complying entrepreneur activity will be of exceptional economic benefit to the nominating state or territory
have competent English and be able to provide evidence of this at the time you are invited to apply for the visa
be undertaking or proposing to undertake a complying entrepreneur activity in Australia and have a genuine intention to continue this activity

A Complying Entrepreneur Activity is an activity that relates to an innovative idea that will lead to the commercialisation of a product or service in Australia, or the development of an enterprise or business in Australia.

This activity must not relate to any of the following excluded categories:

Residential real estate
Labour hire
Purchase of an existing enterprise or a franchise in Australia.

*An activity is a complying entrepreneur activity if all of the following requirements are met*:

* you have one or more legally enforceable agreements to receive funding with a total of at least AUD200 000 from one of the following entitites:
Commonwealth Government agency
State or Territory Government
Publicly Funded Research Organisation
Investor registered as an Australian Venture Capital Limited Partnership or Early State Venture Capital Limited Partnership
Specified Higher Education Provider*
* under the agreement at least 10 per cent of the funding must be payable to the entrepreneurial entity within 12 months of the day the activity starts to be undertaken in Australia;
You held at least 30 per cent interest in your entrepreneurial entity when you entered into the agreement.
You have a business plan for the entrepreneurial entity noting how your innovative idea will lead to the commercialisation of a product or service in Australia, or the development of an enterprise or business in Australia. *_

Examples of State requirements:

Business Innovation and Investment (Provisional) visa (subclass 188) Entrepreneur stream - Live in Victoria

Business Migration Centre » Visa 188 Entrepreneur Stream


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

kaju said:


> DIBP requirements:
> 
> _*Entrepreneur stream
> *
> ...


Many thanks for your reply
does the visa 188 constrain my work and live to the nominating state?
does anybody have experience in which states are the easiest to get invitation from? I have a relative who is thinking of t6his visa
as I understand from the requirements, the applicant does not need to go through skills assessment? am I right?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

takemeout said:


> Many thanks for your reply
> does the visa 188 constrain my work and live to the nominating state?
> does anybody have experience in which states are the easiest to get invitation from? I have a relative who is thinking of t6his visa
> as I understand from the requirements, the applicant does not need to go through skills assessment? am I right?


I suspect that to be nominated by a State, they would expect there to be a clear and substantial benefit for their State - whether that means constraining your work and living in that State, you'd need to carefully read their requirements and conditions to check. 

Just glancing at Victoria (see link on my previous post) they require, among other things:

_you have sufficient financial resources to support yourself and your dependents to settle in Victoria and understand that it is your responsibility to determine the cost of living in Victoria 
you have a genuine commitment to establish a residence in the state of Victoria
you will make contact with the Victorian Government within one month of arrival in Victoria
you will reside in Victoria as per your visa and nomination conditions
you will undertake entrepreneurial activity that provides economic benefit to Victoria._

Whether other States are the same or different you'd need to check.  

In terms of skills assessment, an applicant may need to meet the points test, depending on which stream they are applying for - see the "Points Test" tab, here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/188-

These visas have quite complex requirements, both from DIBP and the States involved - if you have questions you could contact the State involved. 

You might also wish to consider getting some initial advice at least, from a MARA-registered Migration Agent.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15 (Oct 6, 2015)

RAVB said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Business Innovation and Investment 188(a) Visa as I meet the requirements for the State of Victoria. Can someone please let me know what are the time-frames for this visa to be granted once state sponsorship is obtained ? I am a South African National , currently living in India.
> 
> Thank you.




What is the status of your visa RAVB ??


----------



## habib91075 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi, 

I applied for subclass 188 and sent my documents by courier which has been delivered. My immiaccount status is still say "request for more information". do you know when it will get changed.

I am getting worried 

TIA


----------



## agoyal (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Habib
I am planning to lodge 188 visa for VIC or SA
Can I check with you did you apply on it own or with agent and have you got state nomination 
Thanks
Anil


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

habib91075 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for subclass 188 and sent my documents by courier which has been delivered. My immiaccount status is still say "request for more information". do you know when it will get changed.
> 
> ...


Hello mate,
Did you do all the paperwork yourself or used an agent.If you did yourself is it very difficult or have to just follow the guidelines on the websites.Please guide.
Thanks


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

